# IPA Yeast



## Beamer (22/3/16)

Gday All,

PItched some WLP041 Pacific Ale into an IPA today, smelt pretty awesome and fruity.

I'm curious as to what everyone else uses for IPA's.

Cheers,
Beamer


----------



## sponge (23/3/16)

My go-to's are 1272 and 1469 for most US ales.

A couple of weeks ago I kegged an amber/IPA but fermented with 2001 that I'm really happy with. Hasn't seemed to lose any hop flavour (being a lager yeast), and counteracted that with a big dry hop addition anyways. I'd happily go down that route again..


----------



## Yob (23/3/16)

Greenbelt.. 1217, 1272, 2450, 099,

and more...


----------



## Smokomark (23/3/16)

Notto


----------



## Hpal (23/3/16)

I use nottingham, but only because I was given a 500g brick of the stuff!


----------



## sponge (23/3/16)

I can't edit my original post, but I have also had quite good results using 1450.


----------



## Dan Pratt (23/3/16)

001, 002, 007,009

US05, SO4

BRY97

1056,1272


----------



## Spiesy (23/3/16)

smokomark said:


> Notto


Has a bit of a rep for stripping hops - which you wouldn't want in an IPA. Mind you, I am only going off what I've heard.

For me: WLP001, WLP090 or US05.


----------



## hirschb (23/3/16)

The Yeast Bay- Funktown Pale Ale is my personal fave. It's a combo of the Heady Topper yeast (best purchased as TYB Vermont Ale, or Gigayeast East Coast ale here in Oz) and Sacch Trois (AKA the yeast formerly known as Brett Trois). This yeast combo gives off wonderful citrus/peach/pineapple/mango aromas. Perfect for pitching with lots of aromatic Southern hemisphere hops.


----------



## Bribie G (23/3/16)

OP: I'd never thought about using Wyeast 1469 in an American, but it makes sense. The original APAs were based on British Pale Ales and I believe the most common yeast in American brewpubs and micros is Ringwood. That's a close relative of 1469, both being Yorkshire strains originally. I believe the Ringwood strain they use is not identical to Wyeast Ringwood, so possibly more "original" and closer to 1469 in character.

Might give it a go with a strong-ish APA.


----------



## sponge (23/3/16)

I've tried APAs/AIPAs using other English yeasts (1098, 1968, 1275) with mixed results and always come crawling back to 1469. Such a delicious, versatile yeast and as close to a house yeast as I'll likely get.


----------



## Mikedub (23/3/16)

My go to is Bry97 but have been persisting with WLP007 lately trying to get a cleaner profile so not to compete with the hop profile as my last couple of (US) hop forward beers were kind of muddled in flavour using this yeast, as well as fermenting low i'm contemplating over pitching to see if I can get it where I'm after it, any suggestions appreciated, (other than change my yeast)


----------



## Spiesy (23/3/16)

Mikedub said:


> My go to is Bry97 but have been persisting with WLP007 lately trying to get a cleaner profile so not to compete with the hop profile as my last couple of (US) hop forward beers were kind of muddled in flavour using this yeast, as well as fermenting low i'm contemplating over pitching to see if I can get it where I'm after it, any suggestions appreciated, (other than change my yeast)


If it's a clean yeast you're after, why not try WLP090?


----------



## Spiesy (23/3/16)

Bribie G said:


> I believe the most common yeast in American brewpubs and micros is Ringwood.


Really? I would have though it would have been WLP001/US05/WY1056.


----------



## razz (23/3/16)

Mikedub said:


> My go to is Bry97 but have been persisting with WLP007 lately trying to get a cleaner profile so not to compete with the hop profile as my last couple of (US) hop forward beers were kind of muddled in flavour using this yeast, as well as fermenting low i'm contemplating over pitching to see if I can get it where I'm after it, any suggestions appreciated, (other than change my yeast)


When you say "get it where I'm after it" do you mean attenuation?


----------



## manticle (23/3/16)

I've tried a few different us yeasts in hop forward us styles - pacman and 1272 are my favourites and 1272 is the one I keep using.

I use uk base and sometimes styrians in many apa/aipa types so 1469 might be worth a shot.

My go to uk yeast for everything from mild to bitter to stout.


----------



## indica86 (23/3/16)

I like MJ's British Ale / whatever it was renamed to... maybe New World Strong or some such stupid name.

Cracker of a yeast.


----------



## Dan Pratt (23/3/16)

Mikedub said:


> My go to is Bry97 but have been persisting with WLP007 lately trying to get a cleaner profile so not to compete with the hop profile as my last couple of (US) hop forward beers were kind of muddled in flavour using this yeast, as well as fermenting low i'm contemplating over pitching to see if I can get it where I'm after it, any suggestions appreciated, (other than change my yeast)


My first thought is... these strands of yeast do not muddle the flavour, unless the pitch rates and viable cells are lower than required causing stress which leads to ester formation.
I have used both many times with great results and each are quite clean, when handled correctly.

A higher pitch rate is a good idea, I would recommend a doing a batch with either yeast, ferment at 18c, raise up to 22c after day 4 ( 1c per day ) and when finished transfer to packaging....re use that yeast cake and over pitch massively and ferment again, see what you think. 

My second thought was the malt profile and mash temp may be the muddled flavour, what is your usual malt bill and mash temps for an IPA?


----------



## Adr_0 (23/3/16)

I'm a really big 1275 fan. It doesn't finish that well but the presentation and flavour profile is awesome. US and English IPAs.


----------



## Beamer (23/3/16)

Awesome, so many more combinations to try. 

I see alot of brewers like to use wyeast, do people find it a better yeast or is it mainly the due to what your lhbs stocks, of different products for a different beer?


----------



## Dan Pratt (24/3/16)

Beamer said:


> Awesome, so many more combinations to try.
> 
> I see alot of brewers like to use wyeast, do people find it a better yeast or is it mainly the due to what your lhbs stocks, of different products for a different beer?


Its mainly the LHBS and what they stock.

When I started out Wyeast was what I could get and I knew no different, then they closed and the other stores only carried dry yeast, now I purchase interstate to get whitelabs.


----------



## sponge (24/3/16)

Plus WL don't have 1469..


----------



## Judanero (24/3/16)

1217 or 1272 are favourites, followed by pacman, 1056/001


----------



## welly2 (24/3/16)

Mostly US-05 because I've got loads of it and I'm being a bit boring. Next IPA will be using something else - I've got some WLP001 California ale which wants using.


----------



## Dan Pratt (24/3/16)

welly2 said:


> Mostly US-05 because I've got loads of it and I'm being a bit boring. Next IPA will be using something else - I've got some WLP001 California ale which wants using.


those 2 strains are the same - Chico Strain so you would not see any difference in the beer.


----------



## Grainer (24/3/16)

just tried Vermont IPA - throws apricots and Funktown Yeastbay.. IPAs are delicious!


----------



## welly2 (24/3/16)

Pratty1 said:


> those 2 strains are the same - Chico Strain so you would not see any difference in the beer.


Ah right! Oh well, I'd best use up the WLP001 anyway. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Mikedub (24/3/16)

Pratty1 said:


> My first thought is... these strands of yeast do not muddle the flavour, unless the pitch rates and viable cells are lower than required causing stress which leads to ester formation.
> I have used both many times with great results and each are quite clean, when handled correctly.
> 
> A higher pitch rate is a good idea, I would recommend a doing a batch with either yeast, ferment at 18c, raise up to 22c after day 4 ( 1c per day ) and when finished transfer to packaging....re use that yeast cake and over pitch massively and ferment again, see what you think.
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions Pratty, I'll give it a go, my malt bill is usually simple MO + 3% crystal at 66, i like at lot of things about 007, how it rounds out the malt and particularity the way it flocs, which is why I'm persisting with it . its just the esters are adding complexity I'm not digging with hops, in a Best Bitter though I love them to shine through, I'll try your suggestion, good thread OP, there are plenty of others mentioned in this thread that are also worth exploring,


----------

